# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone HOT Update, Nokia N9 World's First SECURITY FUNCTIONS ADDED!!

## hassan riach

*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Code Read Added WITHOUT DATA LOSS, WORLD FIRST !!!
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 Phonet connectivity added, WORLD FIRST, you can now safetly read info from your phone like from normal BB5 phones...
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 SX4 Authorization Added, WORLD FIRST
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Repair Added (SX4+PM), WORLD FIRST
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 Read ASK file via FBUS Added, WORLD FIRST
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 PM Read Added, WORLD FIRST
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 PM Write Added, WORLD FIRST
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 Factory Defaults Setting added without flashing, WORLD FIRST 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 Mode Change added (can switch to LoCAL/TEST mode now, WORLD FIRST)
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 Selftests Added, WORLD FIRST
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 Reset FBUS/KEY NCK Counter Reset ADDED, WORLD FIRST
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] N9 Send NCK via FBUS Added, WORLD FIRST
- N9 OMPA3630 Boot Support Added
- Factory BB5 RPL Writing Fixed
- DCT4 BT Flashing Fixed on some BT HW (i.e. 12/11 for 6230i, thx Pulka for reporting)
- Fixed PM Read on some Phones
- Minor Changes and Bugfixes 
Just run الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and autoupdate module will update your installation.
Make sure you have latest installer installed.
Firmware update IS NOT NEEDED for this update.  Few tests, الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Code Read w/o data loss: 
[Nokia N9 USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
Security Code	12345
Attempts		00  SX4 Authorization (Make sure FORCE SX4 SERVER iss TICKED) 
[Nokia N9 USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
MCU Version	Vp 92_11w21
MCU Date	26-05-11
Product		RM-696 (Nokia RM-696)
Manufacturer	(c) Nokia
IMEI		357923041454648
Mastercode	555726146
SX4 Status: Not authorized (74)
Started mutual authenthication with card...
Cyclone Server (2.0.0.42), الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Box Team 2008-2012 - Ready.
Receiving Phone Seed 1...
Phone Seed 1 Received
Sending calculated Data 1, and expecting Seed 2...
Calculated Data 1 accepted, Phone Seed 2 Received
Sending calculated Data 2
Calculated Data 2 sent, Checking Authorization Status again
Authorization successfully finished!
Looking for Virgin PM In Database...
Virgin PM Not found in local database, obtain one (with fields 1 and 309) and write it using "Write PM" Button
Disconnected from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Server  And just basic read info... 
[Nokia N9 USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
MCU Version	Vp 92_11w21
MCU Date	26-05-11
Product		RM-696 (Nokia RM-696)
Manufacturer	(c) Nokia
IMEI		357923041454648
Mastercode	555726146
IMEI Spare	3A75290314546404
IMEI SV		3375290314546404F0000000
CNT		DFL61_HARMATTAN_10.2011.31-3.343.2.343
PSN		CZG234989
Product Code	059L7Z9
Module Code	0204965
Basic Product Code	059G8V7
PSD		0000000000000000
WLAN MAC	04A82A204D8F
Bootcode		2.0.49
Camera		0b:0125:02
APE SW		10.2011.34.1.341.01.2, V 1.2.122, RM-696, (c) NOKIA.
APE Test		V 1.2.122
APE HW		1507
APE BT		00060000060d0020
RETU		11
TAHVO		00
AHNE		21
Asic		0
HW Signature	
Simlock Server	
Simlock Key	2440700000000000
Simlock Profile	0000000000000003
Simlock Aux	
Simlock IMEI	
Simlock Key Cnt	0
Simlock FBUS Cnt	0
Simlock [1,1]	State: OPENED	Type: MCC-MNC	Data: FFFFFF
Simlock [1,2]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [1,3]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [1,4]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [1,5]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [2,1]	State: OPENED	Type: MCC-MNC	Data: FFFFFF
Simlock [2,2]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [2,3]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [2,4]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [2,5]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [3,1]	State: OPENED	Type: MCC-MNC	Data: FFFFFF
Simlock [3,2]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [3,3]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [3,4]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [3,5]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [4,1]	State: OPENED	Type: MCC-MNC	Data: FFFFFF
Simlock [4,2]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [4,3]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [4,4]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [4,5]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [5,1]	State: OPENED	Type: MCC-MNC	Data: FFFFFF
Simlock [5,2]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [5,3]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [5,4]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [5,5]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [6,1]	State: OPENED	Type: MCC-MNC	Data: FFFFFF
Simlock [6,2]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [6,3]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [6,4]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [6,5]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [7,1]	State: OPENED	Type: MCC-MNC	Data: FFFFFF
Simlock [7,2]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [7,3]	State: OPENED	Type: GID	Data: FFFF
Simlock [7,4]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Simlock [7,5]	State: OPENED	Type: IMSI	Data: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Auto Selecting Flash Files on User Request...
[Nokia N9 USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
Product Code: 059L7Z9
Scanning avaiable products...
Processing C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Phoenix\Products\...
Processing C:\Users\karwos\Desktop\DP\...
Found 14 products, Filtering DCT4 Products - wait...
5 Products left after filtering. Ready.
Scanning avaiable products...
Processing C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Phoenix\Products\...
Processing C:\Users\karwos\Desktop\DP\...
Found 14 products, Filtering BB5 Products - wait...
8 Products left after filtering. Ready.
This is Valid BB5 Product
Retrieving Variants for Product RM-696 - wait...
1 Variants Retrieved
No variant found with given Product Code, selecting first one  Join us on facebook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Stay tuned,
More to come,
Cyclone Team*

----------

